# Single and ttc after 4 failed IUI's... Now IVF



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi
I'm 42 and going to start the process of IVF...  I'm single and decided to go it alone after a miscarriage with my ex 2 years ago.. It made me realise life is too short to wait around for Mr Right and a baby is what I want more than anything in the world.  I've since had 4 IUI's, the 1st ended in a miscarriage, the others didn't take.  I did consider using donor eggs as a work colleague is in the same position as me but a year older (43).  She really recommends donor eggs as she now has twins but did do ivf using her own which sadly failed for her.  I went to my clinic yesterday and was told I have low egg reserve.  Left ovary has 4 follicles and right only has 3.  I was told I have a 10% chance of a live pregnancy.  I've decided to give it another chance as I know as a back up (god forbid not) that I can go down the donor egg route after..    It would be really nice to chat to people who are sadly in the same boat..  Any advice gratefully received x


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Rebecca, I didn't want to read and run. I'm not _exactly_ in the same boat (I'm married) but I am your age. I only showed 6 follicles on my scan starting this cycle and wound up with 8 eggs. In the end we got 4 top-quality blasts. I am currently 4+1 pregnant and cautiously optimistic. If you don't have any other issues (immunes, infections) then by all means give your own eggs another go. I had my hormone levels checked before starting, so you might want to check yours too if it's been more than 6 months since they were done (AMH, FSH, LH, Estrogen, TSH, etc.). Good luck!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm in ur boat!
I'm nearly 40 2 x iui and 3 x IVF - made the decision to try once with de at team miracle and I'm due transfer on 9th aug if my af decides to show up! 2 days late at the mo!

It's a tough decision to make but for me I think my eggs must be rubbish now so it was either de or stop - only you can make the decision of what is affordable and will give the best healthier outcome?

This is my last go as I can't afford any more tries 

Blue x


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Rebecca and welcome to FF 

There's a 'singles' area on the site too:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

Good luck x


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Rebecca,

I was in the same boat as you but now happily pg with DE. I started TTC at 39 and suffered 3 mcs. I tried IVF with only 4 follicles and my cycle was cancelled, I responded poorly. Like blueestone my eggs were rubbish so it came down to a choice of DE or no baby at all and the thought of never having a baby was too devastating. I did have to go threw a difficult grieving process but I've out the other side and now super excited to meet my baby soon.

I was giving a 10% chance with my eggs when I tried IVF,  chances with DE is 60%. I was lucky it worked 1st time.

Good-luck with whatever you decide X


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry for not replying sooner..  I've decided to use my eggs as my final go.  I start gonal f 300 tonight.

Blue are you in your 2ww??

Victoria, congratulations.

How's it going for you both?

x


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Jules, i'll take a look x


----------

